# Agility class for Chanter



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Way to go Chanter! I know you must be proud that he won the contest even if he did get filthy! I'm sure he smells and looks great now...you can't go wrong with Herbal Essence


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well done. It sounds like you have caught the bug.


----------

